# Sorghum hay: When to cut



## Jarhead (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi everyone. This is my first post on this site and I have a few questions. Do any of you guys cut sweet sorghum for cow feed and if so, when is the best time to cut? I have talked to a few people around my area about it and have gotten conflicting answers. Some say soft dough stage, others say when it reaches 30 inches. The problem is most people plant millet and sorghum together and harvest based more on the millet I believe. So when is the best time to cut sweet sorghum for hay? Thanks in advance


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I am not sure where your location is but here we will lay it down while it is in the boot stage or right before a freeze, most will be 7' to 10' tall . we will start next month cutting sorghum hay maybe some this month if it was planted early ? boot stage is best .......................................


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

We cut it after the heads have shot out, or like what panhandell9400 says. Mostly when the taller stuff has shot heads because some of the other will still be smaller. Also when the weather looks like it might be the best.


----------



## Jarhead (Jun 28, 2010)

Okay thanks guys. Im in eastern Colorado and we did get it in a little early. We started putting it down Sunday as we have a dry period and the taller stuff has headed out already. Thanks again.


----------



## caprimeier (Dec 7, 2011)

I am new to Haytalk so there may have already been answers to my question: Where, close to OK, can a person find sorghum hay to feed cattle or dairy goats? It has been so dry in our area for so long that all our usual suppliers have nothing to offer. We need at least 3 round bales to get us thru to spring, and hopefully not for a King's ransom! Any offers? Hey, maybe we could trade out with artisan goat cheese?!


----------

